# New Pet Bird



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

I just purchased my new cockatiel tuesday who was handfed but still bites hand nothing too serious and hisses but steps up on my hand and is even sitting on my laptop while I type this. He also flew to my bed willingly just now from his cage. I have a few videos but do you have any tips?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlcutLQmLOk&list=UUwNdUm1wI4YZPtbrAP104Vg&index=3&feature=plpp_video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcbHQAHpBdA&list=UUwNdUm1wI4YZPtbrAP104Vg&index=2&feature=plpp_video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlNYAV717eU&list=UUwNdUm1wI4YZPtbrAP104Vg&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

It takes a while for a bird to fully trust you. Based on your videos, I think you are doing good. Just go at the birds pace. He will willing step up in no time. 

Try offering him treats out of your hand so he knows your hands are not bad things.


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

He seems to like his cage whenever I take him out he seeks a route back to home less hissing whenever I walk by but hisses when my hand gets close still but steps up no problem and obviously no problem getting him back in the cage.

Although when he is out of the cage he just sits in one spot no interaction with anything.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

He'll still be getting used to the room and his new surroundings. Some birds go mental when they're first let out of their cage, flying around like mad and bumping into things, some prefer to take their time and have a good look around and get a feel for the place.

You seem to be doing really well so far!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

My two tiels are from two different breeders, both were hand fed, but they would hiss a little at me at first and show fear of my hands. I first got my female, and then a few months later I got my male. This is what I did: 
(both my tiels have loved perching on top of their cage from the start) I would approach them with a piece of millet and offer my shoulder for them to step on, enticing them with the millet at the same time. They seemed less intimidated by the shoulder than my hands. Then after a few days, I would offer my finger for them to perch on and with the other hand, I would kind of cover their back, sort of like giving them a hug ( so that they can't back away). This was not done forcefully, but it gave them no choice to fly away. I am home most of the day, working in the evenings, so whenever I ate, I would feed them too - crackers, lettuce, bread. Love goes through the stomack, LOL.
Anyway, they are both very tame now, I can give them bath, scritches, they follow me from room to room waddling and calling me, I give them kisses on their wings etc. Just show confidence, don't back away easily, birds can feel it. Good luck, your new bird is beautiful!


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

Yea I'am using the millet trick, got Squirt hooked, keep it close to where I sit when hes on top of the cage and he just creeps over to get a few nibbles. I want him to be flighted but unfortunately the breeder clipped his wings. But as the days continue I'am working with him the scritches is the hardest and he walks away from food unless its in my hand or iam a decent distance away.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I think you are on the right track though. Any relationship takes time to develop Just keep doing what you are doing. Some tiels love scritches, some don't, some don't even know what they are missing until you accidentally give them a scratch on the neck, LOL. My female didn't want me to touch her head for a few months, and then one day, just accidentally, she "discovered" she likes scritches.


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

He let me scritch him for a good 5 seconds seemed to be enjoying it and lowered his head then just freaked out again and ran up my arm. :lol:


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

mouseb said:


> He let me scritch him for a good 5 seconds seemed to be enjoying it and lowered his head then just freaked out again and ran up my arm. :lol:


:clap: That is great! 
My female wants me to give her scritches, but if it's not done up to her standard, she gets all mad LOL


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

eduardo said:


> :clap: That is great!
> My female wants me to give her scritches, but if it's not done up to her standard, she gets all mad LOL


Lol is it something like this? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_vFyvECYoQ


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL I wish mine was as nice! She can get a bit naughty and start attacking my finger:lol: but then she is all honey and milk if I hit the right spot around her ears and start scratching it the right way.


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

eduardo said:


> LOL I wish mine was as nice! She can get a bit naughty and start attacking my finger:lol: but then she is all honey and milk if I hit the right spot around her ears and start scratching it the right way.


Lol yea mine is the complete opposite of that video. When finger comes close Squirts all no get away! *chirp*


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

:lol: He will soon be your best buddy though, they all get attached sooner or later, that is just the nature of tiels, they are so loving and loyal and neeedy, LOL


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

eduardo said:


> :lol: He will soon be your best buddy though, they all get attached sooner or later, that is just the nature of tiels, they are so loving and loyal and neeedy, LOL


hope so


----------

